# Mark II gets warmed up



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I shot 50 rounds today through my Mark II Target. I shot 10 strong hand, 10 support hand, (I don't have a weak hand), and 30 with a basic Weaver stance. 4.25" is the wide measurement. 10 yards, no rest.








The gun is good, the operator will improve!

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good practice, 
I just had shoulder surgery Thursday, arm in a sling.
My left handed skill set needs improvement


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Good practice,
> I just had shoulder surgery Thursday, arm in a sling.
> My left handed skill set needs improvement


I hope all went well with regard to the shoulder surgery. My friend Greg had it done just yesterday and will repeat on the other side after rehab on the first. He was pretty miserable last night.
I did adjust the sights left and down to center my next group on the target.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good shooting and as I stated before I love the look of those Mark II Targets. I like your quote there too! I keep telling myself I will get better groups and am having a blast.
"The gun is good, the operator will improve!"


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Mark II Target-6 7/8" Stainless: No telling how many thousands of rounds have gone through my Mk II Target. Got a good deal in a pawn shop because the magazine was missing. Bubba had put the gun together wrong. Got all this mess worked out. Had a Clark base installed on the gun many years ago. I was shooting the gun in our informal bullseye match at the rifle club yesterday,


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The MKII 6 7/8" is still my most accurate .22. PIA to clean, but haven't bought or shot anything to beat it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> The MKII 6 7/8" is still my most accurate .22. PIA to clean, but haven't bought or shot anything to beat it.


I have owned several of them. I shot one of them so much that the charging handle broke off the bolt and hit me in the face. Ruger warrantied it.
I can field strip and reassemble one in my sleep. This one might be my all time favorite .22 pistol.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't say too many cuss words while tearing it down and putting it back together for cleaning! Nice shooting btw.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Don't say too many cuss words while tearing it down and putting it back together for cleaning! * Nice shooting btw*.


Thanks, but that was a poor effort on my part. 
That was the first 50 rounds with it since I shot it two or three years back.
I'm taking my best girl to the range tomorrow. 
Maybe I can post a pic of a better group when we're done?

GW


----------

